# I am soooooo bored



## Banned (Apr 3, 2010)

I have four days off, which is GREAT!!  And I have lots to do, and lots of time to get it done, but I have zero "get up and go"...I've been watching TV for ten hours now...and I'm getting bored of everything on.

So now I'm here...rambling about a whole lot of nothing.  But at least I'm doing something.  I think.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 3, 2010)

> I've been watching TV for ten hours now..


I only do that when I'm depressed 



> I have zero "get up and go"...


For me, the best cure for that is getting out of the house, getting some fresh air, and going to Subway  especially since some of their restaurants are open late into the night.

(Exercise also helps, though at this time of day, it can make it difficult to sleep.  But there's always stretching, walking, etc.)


----------



## Banned (Apr 3, 2010)

Mmmm....Subway.  I'm kind of hungry...I've been eating chips, chocolate, and sugar cookies all day.  But I'm still in my PJs, and not really motivated enough to go out for food.  Good idea though .

I'm watching TV because then I can avoid doing my final assignment .  Although I've said about 18 times today..."I really have to work on this."

I'm not depressed at all...quite the opposite, but in a weird kind of way,  I wish I was, cause then I wouldn't feel so guilty about doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 3, 2010)

What have you been watching on TV?


----------



## Banned (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmmm....a couple MSNBC documentaries - one on Reena Virk, I forget what the other two were about (clearly they left a lasting impression), a bunch of Law & Orders, ER, Two and a Half Men, a couple Addictions...

And the night is still young.... :lol:

I'm hoping one of my favourite shows will come on later...but I can't remember when it's on.  Oh well.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm bored just reading this. 


Find a good DVD. 
Read a book.
Go for a walk. Tell your dogs it's a people walk and they can't come.
Smack a randomly selected parent and say, "You know what you did... don't try to pretend you don't!"
Get some real food - you've had enough sugar to drain the energy from a nuclear power plant.
Go serve people at a soup kitchen. Or play a few two-day-late April Fool's Day pranks like telling them you're out of soup.
Send invoices to all your friends and family members, telling them it's the long overdue bill for listening to them.


----------



## Banned (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry I can't be of greater interest to you.  

However, you do have some excellent ideas...and your comment about draining the energy from a nuclear power plant totally cracked me up.

I managed to count the number of advertisements in the University newsletter and code them, so I've done something, if not much.

And now I'm hungry again....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 3, 2010)

As long as you're doing something intellectually challenging and constructive...


----------



## Banned (Apr 3, 2010)

I can only work on it during commercials though, and I write about one line per hour...I just have zero juice today.  Maybe tomorrow, although I do my best work under pressure and it's not due til the 13th.  I thought if I got it done earlier then I could chill out, but...I don't think it's gonna get done earlier.

Oh right...I was looking for food...I almost forgot.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 3, 2010)

> although I do my best work under pressure


Admitting your beliefs is a first step.  Realizing they are wrong is the second step 



> *Identify Your Favorite Procrastination Beliefs* (Bliss, 1983)
> 
> 
> ﻿It’s not due yet.
> ...


----------



## Banned (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, the first seven apply to me...that's for sure.  I've always been a horrible procrastinator, and all day I've been "taking a break before I start".  In fact, I turned down plans to go out today because I was going to stay home and work on it. 

Ugh...I'm one seriously flawed individual.


----------



## Murray (Apr 3, 2010)

Boy can I relate Turtle. I am a master procrastinator. Maybe I should get some sort of badge or something

I had all sorts of plans for today and all I have done is sit and watch tv and waste time on the computer. Oh and I have also been eating plenty of sweet stuff too, cause I know how good it is for me:lol:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 3, 2010)

> I've always been a horrible procrastinator


I would have been less of a procrastinator in the past if I had been less depressed:



> FOCUS ON HIGH-QUALITY PLAY
> 
> The problem with procrastinators is not just that they don't work hard. It's also that they don't enjoy their lives very much. They
> put off play and fun. Focus on increasing the quality of your play. And make it guilt-free. Everything else follows.
> ...


----------



## Banned (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm a procrastinator, but I can buckle down if absolutely necessary. The things is, I still have two more full days off to work on this paper, and it's not due for ten days...so I still have lots of time to procrastinate work on it. Also, I seem to work better late at night, so I figure in an hour or two I'll get this massive burst of energy and do some work. Regardless, I almost always get things done when needed. It's just very often very last minute (although to my credit, I handed in two of my Psych papers two weeks early ).


----------



## Murray (Apr 3, 2010)

That is interesting Daniel, now that you mention it, I do see a link between how much I am procrastinating and how depressed I am. Of course, the way I beat myself up about my procrastination probably just makes the depression worse. Nice vicious circle there, huh?


----------



## Banned (Apr 3, 2010)

It is a vicious circle, Murray, and one to be aware of.  Thankfully I'm not depressed right now.  I had a paper due about ten days ago and I couldn't write it - I was so depressed and having suicidal thoughts and wondering what the point of doing a paper was.  I handed that one in two days late and just told my prof I'd been too ill to write.  She knows about my diagnoses so I didn't have to say any more.  I'm actually really, really enjoying my classes, and as a result I actually want to do the work because I'm enjoying the knowledge I'm acquiring, which, I think makes things alot easier.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 3, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Admitting your beliefs is a first step.  Realizing they are wrong is the second step
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot:


The dog ate my homework.
It was all my parents' fault.


----------



## Banned (Apr 3, 2010)

I remember in grade seven we had a homework assignment to do.  I had gotten my very first goldfish that year, but no one told me you have to remove the chlorine from their water.  Well, the fish died that night, I cried, the homework didn't get done, and when I went to school the next day and explained that I didn't do it because my goldfish died, and subsequently burst into tears, I became the laughing stock of my grade seven class.  Oh well.  I bet not many people can claim that excuse.

I have a hoodie that says "The dog ate my lesson plan."


----------



## Murray (Apr 3, 2010)

> It was all my parents' fault.



I particularly like this one. :lol:

Turtle, I am so happy that you are enjoying your classes and are not feeling depressed right now. I think it is amazing that you are doing this! Someday I may get up the guts to try school again, but I doubt it.


----------



## Banned (Apr 4, 2010)

Never say never, Murray.

I said I'd never go back because I don't need a degree.  I've made it this far without it and I wasn't worried.  I'm still not, but there's just something about the possibility that I might accomplish this that intrigues me.  In the past when people asked me if I went to university, I replied "I didn't need to.  I was born smart."  I still believe that, but there's a huge world of knowledge out there I'm seeking.

I think what made it do-able for me was the fact that I'm only doing two courses.  I could not handle a full course load, so it seems like it's more for fun than credit.


----------



## Banned (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh and I'm doing something else productive now.  I'm coming up with games and challenges for my dog obedience classes.  Each week they can win a prize if they complete a skills challenge, so I'm thinking up some new and more advanced ones.

See....it's after 10pm, the creative juices are starting to flow .


----------



## Murray (Apr 4, 2010)

That sounds fun. 

It's funny, I am also much more of a night owl as well. I have been trying to get onto more of a normal schedule, but my brain has always functioned best at night. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Banned (Apr 4, 2010)

You're definitely not the only one.  Most of my major inspiration for everything comes in the middle of the night - house cleaning, purging old clothes, lesson plans, business plans...it all comes in the night.  I can stay awake all night thinking of things I want to do and change and embrace and dispose of...but then again I'm bipolar so maybe this is just what we do.  

I've even found something healthy to eat - oatmeal with raisins in it and an apple on the side, along with my Perrier water .


----------



## Daniel (Apr 4, 2010)

> I'm coming up with games and challenges for my dog obedience classes.


Just copy Dr. Baxter's lesson plan:

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-for-fun/22508-stupid-pet-tricks.html



> I've even found something healthy to eat - oatmeal with raisins in it...



I would donate it to charity and go to Subway


----------



## Banned (Apr 4, 2010)

Haha Daniel.  I teach *far* more sophisticated stuff than that .


----------



## Murray (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like some good food, yum. I just had peanut butter with little mini chocolate chips sprinkled on it. Yummy...but not a good choice.

I'm not bipolar, but I can stay awake all night at times. Lately I have really been making an effort to go to bed by 1:00am or so. Otherwise, it is normally 2,3,or 4 before I get to sleep.  Do you have trouble getting up in the morning since you stay up so late?


----------



## Banned (Apr 4, 2010)

One of my favourite sandwiches is peanut butter and chocolate chip (which, Daniel, Subway does not serve ... yet!).

I should probably have a more regular sleep schedules, and sometimes I go to bed earlier, particularly if I have to get up early.  I usually go to bed around two hours after I take my meds, because they make me a tiny bit drowsy.  I haven't take them yet tonight so it'll be 1230 or 1am before I go to bed.  There is a chance I will pass out earlier but I have lots of energy so probably not.

I'm still getting used to saying "I'm bipolar".  Hmmm...it just seems weird.


----------



## Murray (Apr 4, 2010)

Ooh Subway should make that sandwich part of their regular menu.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 4, 2010)

I often too wanted to go back and take some courses of interest but just can't too many people i couldn't do it. Maybe do something on line someday that would be doable. I am the opposite of procrastination.  I have things done so far in advance because i am too anxious to leave it undone. Thats with everything i do.


----------



## Murray (Apr 4, 2010)

Online courses do sound much more doable. I admire your ability to get stuff done early Violet, although I am sorry that it is due to anxiety.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeh sometimes it is not as good as it could be because i rush it so much just to see it done. but when it is done then i can relax  I think doing something online maybe the way to go i just have to chose what it is i might want to take    hmmmm more work i don't think so not right now duh.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 4, 2010)

Violet said:


> I often too wanted to go back and take some courses of interest but just can't too many people i couldn't do it. Maybe do something on line someday that would be doable. I am the opposite of procrastination.  I have things done so far in advance because i am too anxious to leave it undone. Thats with everything i do.



That's why you're awake in the middle of the night. You're 12 hours ahead of yourself.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 4, 2010)

That is so funny but in a way so true


----------



## Banned (Apr 4, 2010)

I tried doing online learning but I don't self-regulate very well.  I figure if I can't get the entire semester done in one sitting then I should drop out, which is what I did.  I need the classroom to pace me and keep me from getting frustrated or overwhelmed and keep me from trying to read the entire textbook at once and feeling like a failure when I can't.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 4, 2010)

I can understand that feeling and having the professor there helps if there is questions you need to ask as well.  You have a good point there.


----------



## Banned (Apr 4, 2010)

When you do online you have access to a prof and a help line, so that's not a huge deal...but it's having someone else regulate the workload for me.  I end up correcting my psych prof on alot of stuff, so I'm not sure I'd ask him any hard questions anyway.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 4, 2010)

wow it is good you are comfortable talking with your prof about stuff you disagree with  that takes courage.


----------



## Murray (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree with Violet, that is wonderful that you have that confidence and strength. I admire you for that ability.


----------

